# Ipv V2 - 50w



## VapeSnow

What you guys think about the new IPV V2 - 50W








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I think the touch screen button will work awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Looks awesome


----------



## MurderDoll

@JakesSA has these on his pre order list. 
They should be arriving this week or next?


----------



## VapeSnow

Jip i ordered me one of these baby's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Just did some reading and saw that this will have the sx330 chip inside. So it won't be upgradable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Thats fine. I go so quick through the mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Same. Ha ha. 
Sad thing is that I'll have the IPV before my replacement Cana. Which is just gonna sit on the shelf.


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> Same. Ha ha.
> Sad thing is that I'll have the IPV before my replacement Cana. Which is just gonna sit on the shelf.


That really sucks.


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> That really sucks.


Ha ha. Tell me about it. 

Its just gonna be a paper weight. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im using a cana at the moment. I believe if i received that unit. The cana is going to be a nice paper weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Lol @TylerD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cana for paper weight!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike

Can't wait for mine!! Supposedly these can down regulate? Would be awesome to run lower wattage on a 26ga dual coil!


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Can't wait for mine!! Supposedly these can down regulate? Would be awesome to run lower wattage on a 26ga dual coil!


Not according to VapeClub - http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv-v2-50w


----------



## Mike

Maybe this guy is wrong at 1:30? By that, I mean that although it displays that, it might not actually be firing at 2.3V


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Maybe this guy is wrong at 1:30? By that, I mean that although it displays that, it might not actually be firing at 2.xV



Around that same time spot there is a clear written note to say it does not have down regulation. Probably added later to rectify his commentary, which is the way it is usually done.


----------



## Mike

What a pity. I have some minimalist youtube addon that blocks those things. Thanks for the heads up. Seems I'll need that 30ga after all! I was being honest when I said the dude may be wrong - may have seemed sarcastic.


----------



## JakesSA

I did some research before placing the pre-order for the IPVs and contacted YiHiCigar to confirm the supplier is legit and YiHiCigar, at that time, confirmed that these chips will not step down voltage and will not be upgradeable. As with all things from the Orient this may be subject to change .. but I think chances are slim. 

For interest sake at that time the SX330 variants was only licensed by YiHiCigar for resale in a mod to the makers of the IPV and Sigelei who is now coming out with their own 50W box mod. The SX330 chips was not available for resale outside of China at all, again, at that time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paulie

for those of you who are getting one or want one here a nice quick vid



I caint wait to get mine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

This unit looks like a beast.


----------



## MurderDoll

One thing I'm really loving about this unit is the colour. 

I got the black one, but its not black. Its more a charcoal colour. I dig it!!


----------



## VapeSnow

Ill get my charcoal black one tomorrow. Lol. Cant wait!!!! The review so far is sick as tits on this device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

So I got my IPV today. Don't have a nice atty for it, but put an airflow adjuster on my mPT3 and can get as high as 14W (on a full tank) before it starts moaning. Happy place is around 12.5W for now. What fun!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> So I got my IPV today. Don't have a nice atty for it, but put an airflow adjuster on my mPT3 and can get as high as 14W (on a full tank) before it starts moaning. Happy place is around 12.5W for now. What fun!!!
> View attachment 8546


Nifty, and looking good.


----------



## VapeSnow

I think it will look sick with a black kayfun!


----------



## Al3x

how are you guys liking this mod, and compared to the hana or the sigelei,

I've got the sigelei 30w and want to get a box mod


----------



## VapeSnow

Al3x said:


> how are you guys liking this mod, and compared to the hana or the sigelei,
> 
> I've got the sigelei 30w and want to get a box mod


Im getting mine today and ill compare it to my hana and let you know. Jakes tested it and he said its a monster and very good quality so jump on it before its sold out.


----------



## Ian

Lekker man. You better bring that to the office when you're back from George...


----------



## VapeSnow

Ian said:


> Lekker man. You better bring that to the office when you're back from George...


Ja buddy im getting it today when i get back from mosselbay and ill show you monday morning how cool this unit is going to make my vape. 50w with my tobh atty dripper .6 ohm coil. Gaan gevaarlik wees.


----------



## Morne

Yeah, I'm running the black kayfun on a black hana dna30.... black on black looks sick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im going to use my new black kayfun with blue window on my blue hana. I think that wil work!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Looks a fine-texture wrinkle coating. nice. 
Best buttons i've seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

My two new babys


----------



## Al3x

looking topz @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow

Thx


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats! 

The black looks cool hey!


----------



## Gizmo

That blue is wicked

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

VapeSnow said:


>



Been deleted or never existed according to Vimeo


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Why cant i add videos


----------



## VapeSnow

I want to show you guys how this unit vapes


----------



## VapeSnow

.7 ohm coil 50w. I just hot boxed my place. Unbelievable what this unit can do


----------



## VapeSnow




----------



## BooRad

Nice clouds there @VapeSnow !

By the way, for anyone who has this device or looking to get it but does not like the touch fire sensor. You can turn off this function through locking the device by holding the + and - buttons, then holding the power and - buttons, voilà touch off.

Personally I love the touch fire though, its positioned right under my thumb while holding the device comfortably and prefer it over a button digging into my finger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

BooRad said:


> Nice clouds there @VapeSnow !
> 
> By the way, for anyone who has this device or looking to get it but does not like the touch fire sensor. You can turn off this function through locking the device by holding the + and - buttons, then holding the power and - buttons, viola touch off.
> 
> Personally I love the touch fire though, its positioned right under my thumb while holding the device comfortably and prefer it over a button digging into my finger.


I love the touch sensor. Works really good


----------



## MurderDoll

BooRad said:


> Nice clouds there @VapeSnow !
> 
> By the way, for anyone who has this device or looking to get it but does not like the touch fire sensor. You can turn off this function through locking the device by holding the + and - buttons, then holding the power and - buttons, viola touch off.
> 
> Personally I love the touch fire though, its positioned right under my thumb while holding the device comfortably and prefer it over a button digging into my finger.


Awesome!! 

I was wondering how to switch it off.


VapeSnow said:


> I love the touch sensor. Works really good


I like it as well. If I have it on a table or something. I've noticed when its in my pocket, I tend to bump the fire button.
Nice to be able to switch it off when needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

BooRad said:


> Nice clouds there @VapeSnow !
> 
> By the way, for anyone who has this device or looking to get it but does not like the touch fire sensor. You can turn off this function through locking the device by holding the + and - buttons, then holding the power and - buttons, viola touch off.
> 
> Personally I love the touch fire though, its positioned right under my thumb while holding the device comfortably and prefer it over a button digging into my finger.


 
Many thanks for the info @BooRad, that's an undocumented feature!


----------

